# Knitting Needles in Disney World Parks



## Patriciabowen (Apr 23, 2015)

Has anyone visited Disney in Orlando and been permitted to bring their knitting needles into the parks?


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis (Feb 13, 2011)

Why would you want to take knitting needles? You will be so busy you will not have time to knit. I went to Disney in California and never had a moment that we were not doing something. It is such fun and I enjoyed it very much.


----------



## Patriciabowen (Apr 23, 2015)

I hear ya. Much rain is expected next week during our visit. I'd hate have chunks of down time and not have my knitting with me.


----------



## Patriciabowen (Apr 23, 2015)

Two years ago, bus rides from resort to park lasted 45 min. That's good knitting time!


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

Patriciabowen said:


> Two years ago, bus rides from resort to park lasted 45 min. That's good knitting time!


And what about waiting in line time, if you like to knit standing up! Nothing too complicated, I would think!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Nina Weddle Tullis said:


> Why would you want to take knitting needles? You will be so busy you will not have time to knit. I went to Disney in California and never had a moment that we were not doing something. It is such fun and I enjoyed it very much.


Mmm..when my sister and I visited DW last summer we spent a lot of time waiting for this kids to come off this ride or that. It's not a bad idea to have something on hand to occupy the time.


----------



## Patriciabowen (Apr 23, 2015)

You've got a point about the food!


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

Have you checked their website for items not allowed?


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

I don't think you will use them as there's so much to see and do!


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

I was wondering too. Just emailed Disney Orlando, will get
back to you. 

Ann


----------



## KnitQuiltBeader (Nov 30, 2011)

The last time we were there our purses and backpacks were looked over by employees. Not in a bad way, but we had to open them so they could look inside. I took a few food items into the park and it was okay (PB&J sandwich and bottle of water). I don't know about knitting needles. As most of us said, we were much too busy to have time to knit, but I can see it if you have lots of time waiting for kids and Dad to get off the rides. The only people I saw sitting were kids in strollers and older people who were pooped!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> I guess if you don't mind cotton candy, chocolate, ice cream, mustard, catsup, or other sticky things on your knitting it would be ok. LOL


I always carry wet wipes with me or sanitizer, my hands are usually always ready to knit.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Not to mention it's kinda hot and tends to be sunny . Sunburn pops out at me or sweat dripping on my knitting. LOL


I forgot how hot it can get there, now that's a good excuse to leave the knitting at home :thumbup:


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

I would want to go on the rides with the kids, forget sitting and waiting. Share the experience unless you have health reasons for not riding.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

This is sort of funny. I have been spending way too much time at the doctor's office this past couple of weeks. So, I have been making a bunch of hats. I think the doctor is used to seeing me knit and talk to him at the same time. The only not nice part was they would not let me knit while having an MRI and when they were draining the fluid off my knee. At least I had music to listen to!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> I guess if you don't mind cotton candy, chocolate, ice cream, mustard, catsup, or other sticky things on your knitting it would be ok. LOL


I absolutely do not mind stuff dripping onto my knits-in-progress. Isn't that part of the reason for washing them after knitting? It is for me. OK. Not mustard. I don't know of anything that will remove _that_ stain without dissolving the fabric!


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Last time we went I made a hat while waiting in line. I had a small cloth bag with handles that I wore on my wrist to hold the yarn and stuff the hat back into in a hurry. I wasn't bothered a bit by the long lines


----------



## Patriciabowen (Apr 23, 2015)

WindingRoad said:


> Besides do you really want pointed knitting needles in a bag with kids all around. Seems a little dicey to me.


Hadn't thought about other kids. I'll be with my 4 yo granddaughter who "throws" for me when I am knitting. She is used to the needles and knows how to handle Mimi's knitting.


----------



## Patriciabowen (Apr 23, 2015)

run4fittness said:


> This is sort of funny. I have been spending way too much time at the doctor's office this past couple of weeks. So, I have been making a bunch of hats. I think the doctor is used to seeing me knit and talk to him at the same time. The only not nice part was they would not let me knit while having an MRI and when they were draining the fluid off my knee. At least I had music to listen to!


You are a woman after my own heart!


----------



## Patriciabowen (Apr 23, 2015)

ChristmasTree said:


> Last time we went I made a hat while waiting in line. I had a small cloth bag with handles that I wore on my wrist to hold the yarn and stuff the hat back into in a hurry. I wasn't bothered a bit by the long lines


Now we're talking!


----------



## Patriciabowen (Apr 23, 2015)

WindingRoad said:


> I rarely wash anything I make for myself. Until it gets dirty from wearing.


I'm knitting hats for charity. I wash and dry (gulp!) each hat before sending it on to its new life.


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

Disney world just got back to me. only took 4 hours between when I emailed and they sent me answer. Fast service. I asked about straights and circs.

Dear Ann,

Thank you for contacting the Walt Disney World® Resort.

Since knitting needles could considered a weapon, but it will be determined by the cast member at the front entrance during inspection if the knitting needles will be allowed. If you are staying at a Walt Disney World Resort, a cast member at the front desk can advise you as well. 

Have a magical day!

If you have questions or need further assistance, feel free to contact us.

Sincerely,

Autumn Adams


----------



## SANDY I (Oct 18, 2014)

Needleme said:


> And what about waiting in line time, if you like to knit standing up! Nothing too complicated, I would think!


A pair of circulars, a small project and a Tupperware pitcher with handle I got at reasale to seal it for the warer rides!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

have fun :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

SANDY I said:


> A pair of circulars, a small project and a Tupperware pitcher with handle I got at resale to seal it for the water rides!


Now, _that_ is an ingenious idea! Thanks!


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Patriciabowen said:


> Has anyone visited Disney in Orlando and been permitted to bring their knitting needles into the parks?


I take my knitting with me almost everywere...but would never consider taking my knitting to Disney, even if they would permit knitting needles. First off, you would be pretty busy with tons of walking and sight seeing. Second...unless you plan on sitting on a bench most of the day, you would not have the time or energy to knit. Third...having to carry one more thing (knitting bag, etc.) would really be more than you can imagine. 
We went to Disneyland in California last year and at no time did I miss my knitting.


----------



## nuthouse (Oct 30, 2012)

Nina Weddle Tullis said:


> Why would you want to take knitting needles? You will be so busy you will not have time to knit. I went to Disney in California and never had a moment that we were not doing something. It is such fun and I enjoyed it very much.


I would need knitting needles to keep me busy if anyone was ever able to persuade me (& they would have to pay for me) to visit Disneyland (or any other "FUN' Park)!!!!! I just don't get why you would want to visit these parks as just watching the rides make me feel nauseous. I get much more of a high with my knitting & that I can do relatively for free!!!


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

I have learned to never go anywhere without my knitting----you never know when the opportunity will arise!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

interesting question


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

If, after a needle-less day at the park, you find that you can and want to knit, and have access to a car, there are several Michael's and Joanns within close range to stock up for a small project. Also, slightly farther afield, there are some nice LYS's for fancier stuff. If you are staying "on property," not so much choice, but if you are staying in South Orlando or along Rte 192 in Kissimmee, you can get to yarn and needles in an emergency.


----------



## Hollace (May 15, 2014)

This is a good time to knit cotton dish cloths. I started mine on a short circular. I put it in a ziplock bag and then in my fanny pack that belted easily around my waist. Since I mainly watch the grand kids ride I had lots of bench time waitng. Got a dishcloth done every day! Yes they looked at it going in but because it was obviously a WIP they said nothing. I did not take in one of my good needles just in case.


----------



## Honey Meadows (Nov 8, 2014)

Have a nice trip! Let us know how much knitting you got done.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> LOL I think some of you would knit in the Bathroom. LOL JK. I couldn't help my self.


Umm ... Our house has two toilets; there is a permanent WIP in each and within arm's length of the throne. Of course, I knit in the bathroom! Doesn't everyone?!


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

Patriciabowen said:


> Has anyone visited Disney in Orlando and been permitted to bring their knitting needles into the parks?


What I sense here is that knitting is truly an addiction. How about people watching? How about just sitting and watching?
Save the knitting for your hotel when you return at the end of the day. Knitting is truly an addiction, add it to the list.


----------



## smokinneedles (Jun 1, 2012)

Take a break enjoy the seanery and the sights.Laugh,eat relax knitting can get done any time. I love Disney land.


----------



## maspd (May 20, 2013)

Patriciabowen said:


> I hear ya. Much rain is expected next week during our visit. I'd hate have chunks of down time and not have my knitting with me.


I take my knitting everywhere and have no trouble taking them into Disney. Better safe than sorry. I knit in the lines while waiting for our turn, and sometimes there is a lot of wait time. Take the no brainer.


----------



## Therna (Dec 5, 2011)

I always take mine with me to Dollywood and Silver Dollar City. Some rides make me sick and they may be inline an hour. It makes everyone happy. They get to ride and I can knit.


----------



## dylansnana (Feb 11, 2011)

never thought about taking knitting in while waiting in line, like to people watch. and there is always something going on to watch. If you are going to be there a few days, why don't you leave your knitting in the room the first day and see how it goes?


----------



## Patriciabowen (Apr 23, 2015)

nuthouse said:


> I would need knitting needles to keep me busy if anyone was ever able to persuade me (& they would have to pay for me) to visit Disneyland (or any other "FUN' Park)!!!!! I just don't get why you would want to visit these parks as just watching the rides make me feel nauseous. I get much more of a high with my knitting & that I can do relatively for free!!!


I am going with my daughter, son-in-law, 4 yo granddaughter, and my husband. So, family trip. Disney is not my idea of a vacation. I just want to knit while on the 45 min bus ride to park and while waiting in line.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Well! This one boggles my mind! Why on earth would you take knitting to Disney?? I/we go as "hands free" as possible and rain or shine, enjoy that magical world around us. I'm a people watcher and meeter. If I don't like a ride, I talk to the people around me...sooo interesting.
Frankly, if you were my guest and knitted, I would think you were bored and certainly rude and You don't like my choice of intertainment..I can tell you the cost per ticket is very expensive knitting time! Just my opinion. Open your eyes..it's truly magical and always something new. ENJOY!


----------



## Patriciabowen (Apr 23, 2015)

dylansnana said:


> never thought about taking knitting in while waiting in line, like to people watch. and there is always something going on to watch. If you are going to be there a few days, why don't you leave your knitting in the room the first day and see how it goes?


Good suggestion


----------



## Patriciabowen (Apr 23, 2015)

Hudson said:


> I have learned to never go anywhere without my knitting----you never know when the opportunity will arise!


I agree.


----------



## Patriciabowen (Apr 23, 2015)

cydneyjo said:


> If, after a needle-less day at the park, you find that you can and want to knit, and have access to a car, there are several Michael's and Joanns within close range to stock up for a small project. Also, slightly farther afield, there are some nice LYS's for fancier stuff. If you are staying "on property," not so much choice, but if you are staying in South Orlando or along Rte 192 in Kissimmee, you can get to yarn and needles in an emergency.


Thanks


----------



## Patriciabowen (Apr 23, 2015)

Hollace said:


> This is a good time to knit cotton dish cloths. I started mine on a short circular. I put it in a ziplock bag and then in my fanny pack that belted easily around my waist. Since I mainly watch the grand kids ride I had lots of bench time waitng. Got a dishcloth done every day! Yes they looked at it going in but because it was obviously a WIP they said nothing. I did not take in one of my good needles just in case.


Thanks. That's good to know.


----------



## Patriciabowen (Apr 23, 2015)

ginnyinnr said:


> What I sense here is that knitting is truly an addiction. How about people watching? How about just sitting and watching?
> Save the knitting for your hotel when you return at the end of the day. Knitting is truly an addiction, add it to the list.


Hi, my name is Pat and I am A knitaholic.


----------



## Jomoyach (Feb 19, 2012)

I went to Disney a couple months ago. I always have a small drawstring project bag in my purse with a sock in progress on 12" circular. They looked through my purse, which took 3 seconds, and didn't say a word. I also never took the project out to work on it. As many have said, too busy enjoying the whole experience. But I didn't sit in one spot for too long or have to wait in line very long...quick pass is great. It was nice to know it was there if I wanted to knit. Have a wonderful trip.


----------



## Patriciabowen (Apr 23, 2015)

hildy3 said:


> Well! This one boggles my mind! Why on earth would you take knitting to Disney?? I/we go as "hands free" as possible and rain or shine, enjoy that magical world around us. I'm a people watcher and meeter. If I don't like a ride, I talk to the people around me...sooo interesting.
> Frankly, if you were my guest and knitted, I would think you were bored and certainly rude and You don't like my choice of intertainment..I can tell you the cost per ticket is very expensive knitting time! Just my opinion. Open your eyes..it's truly magical and always something new. ENJOY!


I totally understand your pov. I made my first trip to Disney
When it opened in '72. Been many times since. This is my 2nd trip with 4 yo granddaughter. She lives a mile away and I see her every day. I'm a pretty quiet person. Hubby is the one who talks to everyone!


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

I take mine. I have a small circular bag with a loop to go over my wrist that holds yarn for either dishcloths or beanie hats and small bamboo circulars. I often go with my daughter and grandsons (her husband is a cast member and they live within 20 minutes of the parks). While I can knit standing up, I tend not to work on projects while waiting in line as that is when I like to visit with the kids. But when the daughter takes off to the nursing facilities or when we are just sitting along a bench as the kids snack, yes - I take out my project. I can visit, chat and people watch at the same time as knitting. Plus, I have found it to be an excellent ice breaker and I often have other park guests come up and comment on my project. One lady and I chatted for almost 15 minutes and exchanged email addresses - still "chat" with her. So, if you want to knit, than do it without worrying about what others say. Debi


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm afraid I'd look on it as an expensive day's knitting. I think, if I didn't really want to go on the rides, I'd stay at the hotel the day they went to the park. That way I could have a relaxing day to myself, knitting or reading.


----------



## Bigknitter (Aug 26, 2012)

I have taken my knitting. I do not do roller coasters or rides of that ilk. I knit while the others were in line and rode. No problems. I had a small project that fit in my purse during meals, etc. enjoy!


----------



## maspd (May 20, 2013)

hildy3 said:


> Well! This one boggles my mind! Why on earth would you take knitting to Disney?? I/we go as "hands free" as possible and rain or shine, enjoy that magical world around us. I'm a people watcher and meeter. If I don't like a ride, I talk to the people around me...sooo interesting.
> Frankly, if you were my guest and knitted, I would think you were bored and certainly rude and You don't like my choice of intertainment..I can tell you the cost per ticket is very expensive knitting time! Just my opinion. Open your eyes..it's truly magical and always something new. ENJOY!


I don't watch my knitting so I am free to talk, watch people or do anything I want so my knitting is just an extension of me. If I arrive anywhere without my knitting, my friends think something is wrong or I am ill.


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

I've seen people knitting, crocheting and doing cross stitch there and in Busch Gardens.


----------



## C3G (Sep 24, 2014)

Do you crochet? This would side step the needle thing as well as being one less thing to keep track of. We all need something to fend off boredom.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

maspd said:


> ... my knitting is just an extension of me. If I arrive anywhere without my knitting, my friends think something is wrong or I am ill.


If I show up anywhere without at least one project, *I* know _I_ am sick!


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

I wouldn't ever take knitting...as much as I love to knit, having to carry it around the park? NO WAY


----------



## RUSTYDANCER66 (Apr 1, 2011)

OK 1) I live in Florida, 2) I am a seasonal pass holder, 3) I am 79 years old. with the new system of Fast Pass + the lines are only 10 to 15 minutes, so that part is not a time to yarn. Orlando area is hotter and rainier than the coasts so why get things wet. so unless you are in a wheel chair and just sitting around not participating there is no time to yarn, Bus from resort to park takes 20 minutes tops. believe me I have been there since 1971up to 30 days a year, and I always find something new to do, a new friend to chat with, (yes I hvae gone alone), and WDW is a place not to be a stick in the mud. Go there, enjoy the parks, there are 4 of them and yarn in the "room" to unwind at night if you must!


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

C3G said:


> Do you crochet? This would side step the needle thing as well as being one less thing to keep track of. We all need something to fend off boredom.


Boredom? At Disney Parks???


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

The park rules are here

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/park-rules/

On the help page, you can chat, email or phone your questions

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/help/

go directly to the source and get better info.

Personally I would not carry knitting with me to a Disney park


----------



## Darjeeling18 (Dec 24, 2013)

Back in the 90s we took the kids to Disney World over Christmas break...the lines were horrible and I DID knit through them....with pretty wooden strait needles. Maybe things are different now...


----------



## ummirain (Feb 1, 2013)

Yes,carry sock knitting or another small project.
Some rides are a 75minute wait.
The very fact that you are thinking you might want to means you should.
I go very few places without my knitting.


----------



## ummirain (Feb 1, 2013)

Yes,carry sock knitting or another small project.
Some rides are a 75minute wait.
The very fact that you are thinking you might want to means you should.
I go very few places without my knitting.


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Having been to DW several times, there isn't any reason to take knitting along. Much too much to see, and you are paying alot for it. Otherwise, your knitting might be compromised. Too many people and too hot weather, save it for the car or hotel. That being said, have a great time at DW.


----------



## Pat651 (Dec 22, 2011)

I don't know the answer to your question, but I really doubt that they could forbid them. I would take mine. If you happen to be sitting on a bench while the family is on a ride you don't care for, you'd really be sorry if you didn't have it with you, or in the evening while you're relaxing in your hotel room, you'll be glad you have it. I'd take something small and not heavy, tho, like socks. I take my knitting EVERYWHERE.. 
Have a great time!


----------



## Pat651 (Dec 22, 2011)

Yes, please do. None of the links you posted work...


----------



## eneira12 (Dec 18, 2013)

I would use knitting to use the waiting time in lines and they would be safely tucked away when eating. Also, circular needles are easily tucked in without points sticking out. As these are allowed on airplanes, I'm sure they would not be confiscated.


----------



## cakediva (May 8, 2013)

Sometimes the airline has a problem with the seperate knitting needles and not the circular ones...DW might have the same issue....not sure though...


----------



## judybug52 (Sep 26, 2012)

If they take them from you I am sure they will hold them for you till you leave. I would take something very small. I really do not think you will be knitting much while there though. Too much to do. It is VERY HOT AND HUMID HERE right now! I would save knitting till back at motel.


----------



## judybug52 (Sep 26, 2012)

Patriciabowen said:


> Two years ago, bus rides from resort to park lasted 45 min. That's good knitting time!


Where did you stay at? That is long time. Usually the buses are so full you could never knit on them. Too many people squished in.


----------



## nwjasu (Nov 8, 2011)

Take it. You will relax just knowing that you could knit if you wanted. And there is to much waiting in lines for me to ever want to go again.


----------



## Beth K. (Oct 21, 2013)

I spent time at both Disney and Universal this past January. I took a small project on circular needles to both parks in a fanny pack. Not rejected by bag search and got a lot of knitting time in transit and standing in line. I had a number of comments from other gals in the line who wished they had done the same.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

No one at Disney World ever checked my bag.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Many years ago (during a time I didn't knit) I lived in Florida, we went to Disney World several times a year. I always brought a book in a fanny pack. If I were to go today, I would have a washcloth on short circulars in that fanny pack. Some days it felt like we spent half the day in line waiting to go on rides and we went on every ride with the kids. And with something simple like a washcloth, I could still converse and people watch but not be so stressed by kids and crowd. Please let us know if they are allowed.

And yes, knitting is an addiction. One, I have no intention of ever giving up. I figure since I don't drink, drug, smoke or gamble I am doing ok. And I am another of those people whose friends ask if I am ok or at least ask if anything is wrong if they see me sitting without needles in hand. And while I've never knit on "the throne" I have been known to knit in the bath tub while soaking sore muscles.


----------



## lab36 (Jun 25, 2011)

Have you ever been to Disney World? It is much larger than Disney Land in California. Lots of walking. Who is going to carry Umbrella, sunglasses, tablets, Half-full drinks while owners are on rides, and purchases of soveniers?


----------



## Manga (Sep 23, 2014)

Pat651 said:


> Yes, please do. None of the links you posted work...


For some reason, links won't work with an "s" after the "http". Try these:
http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/park-rules/

http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/help/


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Patriciabowen said:


> Has anyone visited Disney in Orlando and been permitted to bring their knitting needles into the parks?


Let It Go!

No problem here. I would never go to such a disgusting, commercialized, childish place and especially like Stewart despise the name :-o :shock: :lol: now you've made me nauseated and I wanted to get more knitting done before must see evening shows on ABC (now there is quality broadcasting if you ever wanted some).

Its a Small World after all. Knit wits hanging from the wall....


----------



## Joyce Stewart (Feb 1, 2015)

I wouldn't even try to knit at DW. I just take my Kindle. Now if I could learn to read and knit at the same time I would be in heaven!


----------



## judybug52 (Sep 26, 2012)

kippyfure said:


> No one at Disney World ever checked my bag.


You can not get in any of their parks unless your bags are checked!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Kids shouldn't have all the fun - go with them!!!! Last time I went to WDW I was 67, went with a 50+ year old friend and my 40++ yo DW and went on all the rides, explored all sorts of interesting places - I love the Norwegian stave church, built entirely without nails. So much to see and do. Beautiful flowers. Interesting people. 

I assume you are going with children? How old are they? I assure you time spend with children is not time wasted. Share the experience with them. Great time to talk to the kids while waiting in line. Talk about the experience. What they expect from this ride or what they thought about the last one. Etc.

(Addendum - I see you are going with 2 other adults and one child. Split up sometimes - one adult on a ride with child while the other two go exploring the area. Agree to meet at X at Y time if you really do not want to go on a ride -though I still have happy memories of riding the tea cups with my then 6 year-old daughter - we laughed until I was almost sick.)

If rain is expected, take umbrellas. It will probably be humid, but not cold even in the rain. And there are plenty of indoor things to do. Grow down (as opposed to up) and have fun!!!!!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Have been several times to DW and DL but several years ago. When did they start checking bags? Good to know as I do not like surprises from strangers, employees or not.


----------



## Colorgal (Feb 20, 2012)

Patriciabowen said:


> Hi, my name is Pat and I am A knitaholic.


Hi Pat. My name is Jenny and I am a knitaholic.


----------



## litprincesstwo (Nov 11, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Umm ... Our house has two toilets; there is a permanent WIP in each and within arm's length of the throne. Of course, I knit in the bathroom! Doesn't everyone?!


No I mostly read KP will on the throne!


----------



## Downsouth Knitter (Mar 31, 2014)

Hudson said:


> I have learned to never go anywhere without my knitting----you never know when the opportunity will arise!


So, so true! On the few times I haven't had something with me to knit, I've inevitably had time where I could have been knitting. I really dislike just sitting or standing around without having something to do with my hands. A little sock in progress doesn't take much room in my purse...


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

The less you have to carry around with you, the less ther is to worry about. There are thieves who love to lift things who also visit the park and because it is a strange and taxing environment, it's very easy to forget your knitting bag. My suggestion is to have Free Cell, Mah Jong, Scrabble or some other game on your phone so you can amuse yourself with that if you are waiting for any reason. 
I would personally suggest you not carry anything other than your phone and a teensy wallet or card holder/coin purse that will fit in your pocket. You can use your phone for pictures, so you don't need to worry about carrying a camera.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

Sorry I did not notice the 's' and that the links did not come up correctly. Thank you for fixing them


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Montana Gramma said:


> Have been several times to DW and DL but several years ago. When did they start checking bags? Good to know as I do not like surprises from strangers, employees or not.


Since 9/11 just like all other public venues like stadiums. The world we now live in. Soon it will be taking everyone's temperature.........


----------



## Patriciabowen (Apr 23, 2015)

Visited Animal Kingdom this morning. Knitting project in my fanny pack made it through security check. Knitted while waiting in line to board Safari bus and while waiting for Lion King Musical to start. Tomorrow - the Magic Kingdom.


----------



## Patriciabowen (Apr 23, 2015)

judybug52 said:


> Where did you stay at? That is long time. Usually the buses are so full you could never knit on them. Too many people squished in.


We were at Caribbean Beach Club 2 yrs. ago. Last night's ride from Animal Kingdom Lodge to Downtown Disney was a 30 min ride. I swear we circled Orlando to get there!


----------



## deatrice (Mar 21, 2011)

Just got back from Disney last week! If you've been to Florida at all, you'll remember that it pours, then it's beautiful. To cut down on wait time in lines, use your fast pass option! It'll be crowded, but it'll be fabulous. Just enjoy the moment! All too soo you'll have to head back home to reality! I personally love Disney magic!!!


----------



## judybug52 (Sep 26, 2012)

Patriciabowen said:


> We were at Caribbean Beach Club 2 yrs. ago. Last night's ride from Animal Kingdom Lodge to Downtown Disney was a 30 min ride. I swear we circled Orlando to get there!


Probably not, the animal kingdom is the farthest park. Have fun and enjoy! I love the African buffet at the animal kingdom lodge! YUM


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Downsouth Knitter said:


> So, so true! On the few times I haven't had something with me to knit, I've inevitably had time where I could have been knitting. I really dislike just sitting or standing around without having something to do with my hands. A little sock in progress doesn't take much room in my purse...


Maybe you could take up biting your fingernails. JK...


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

In 2005 I went to Disney World in Orlando and was not given a bit of hassle over my knitting needles and Knit in my room I was too busy to knit during the day as my mom was in a wheelchair she couldn't walk long distances, Fond memory now as she past last year


----------



## Patriciabowen (Apr 23, 2015)

No problem taking needles into Magic Kingdom today. Knit while waiting 30 min to see Anna and Elsa.


----------

